# Thanksgiving turkey



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

It doesn't seem like too many people are into ham. 
Being it's turkey day...
How are you doing your turkey this year?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 3, 2007)

IF i do a turkey.......smoking it........

but would rather have ham..........all my childhood.......been turkey'd to death..........

but brining the feild bird........then smoking it.......MAYBE try the spatchcock method.......but STILL smoking it......don't think i have seen THAT method done here........hmmmmmmm


d88de


----------



## rip (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay I'll bite, what is the spatchcock method?????


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't get me wrong bro...........i LOVE ham but turkey is traditional and mama want's turkey! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Nothing against smoking turkey but  there is NOTHING in this whole world better than fried turkey skin!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Besides, i'm done with my fried turkey in a 1/4 of the time you have to smoke one...........miss less football!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Spatchcock here's some videos. It's a real method not a joke


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

I definatly understand bubba!!!!!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 3, 2007)

My mom is having surgery a short time before Thanksgiving so I volunteered to do the meat for the family dinner. I am planning on turkey, but I haven't done a turkey before so I am stockpiling pulled pork and a few racks of ribs in the freezer "just in case".


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 3, 2007)

i am frying the turkey, wife is cooking the ham in the oven. i loves me some fried turkey.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

somebody gave me negative rep point for this thread and no ccomment!

Well, to each his own eh?


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 3, 2007)

I smoked a 12# earlier this week. Mesquite & Pecan.  Bought a 14# today. Not sure of how I want to do this one. I have the equip. to fry it ...  or smoke this one also.  It definately won't be in the oven.


----------



## linescum (Nov 3, 2007)

actually gonna have 1 smoked and deep fried, i think the XYL is going to do 1 in the oven for some stuffing...also planing on smoking some pork loins and might try deep frying 1 of those too


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 3, 2007)

*I am sorry to hear of that action. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It appears that someone disagrees with you on the ham. That was no excuse to give you bad points. I will give you good ones, as I think you started a good thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 3, 2007)

as my cowboys always play on thanksgiving... i'm ordering pizza.    NOT!!!!!
i'm going to get up early smoke a bird & fall asleep right after the game.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 3, 2007)

oh yeah... plus w/ oil prices over $93 a barrel who can afford to fry a turkey....


----------



## gofish (Nov 3, 2007)

I will be smoking a medium sized gobbler, and doing one in the countertop Turkey Roaster as well.  We should be having two waves of meals at our house so this will be perfect for us.  I cant wait to try the smoked one!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you frying in crude? We usually use peanut oil. $7.99 a gal


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 3, 2007)

For the past 3-4 years we did one in the oven and one in the Deep Fryer.. I LOVE Fried Turkey.. 
But having the day off for the 1st time in about 10 years I was thinking of smoking one instead of the deep fryer.
The wife has to have one cooking in the oven for the SMELL...


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 4, 2007)

ham all the way for me but momma says bird so bird it will bee. nothin better for turkey than webber grillin it mmmmm


----------



## gofish (Nov 4, 2007)

............ and buying straight from the Saudi's .........


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL ... @ $7.99 a gallon for peanut oil, a barrel of crude is cheaper ($2.21 / gallon)


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll be smoking ours. My boy loves to fry turkeys but loves smoked legs and I'm only doing one so it's gonna be smoked! Only takes about three hours so it works!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 4, 2007)

Yea I noticed that.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 4, 2007)

Allright, who the heck voted eating out???


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

If it snows or is otherwise bad weather I will be working. If I can get a good weather day around turkey day I will smoke one, otherwise it will be in the oven.

Cannot wait to retire...again!

 Cheers!


----------



## winemaster (Nov 4, 2007)

Has anyone ever done a Spatckcock Turkey? How did it work.
Im already going to have a 15 lb ham hanging in the smoker and would like to drip it on a turkey all day. Thoughts?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 4, 2007)

That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2007)

Since it's the Sis-in-laws turn for Thanksgiving Day supper, we'll be eating at her house and she's doing the bird in the oven.  The weekend after though, I'm brining a 12 pound bird and smoking it for a couple of hours and then finishing it off it the deep fryer.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

Debi........how the heck you get a turkey to smoke in 3 hours?

if i do one for lunch......i have to start it at midnight...............

Winemaster.........smokebuzz was just over last nite, and we was talking bout trying one that way.......i believe i even brought that very thought up earlier in this thread........

anyone every do a wild bird?
heard they are much leaner and may dry out more??????


heck i don't even KNOW what i am doing for turkey day yet........


d88de


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2007)

Walking Dude
I have never had wild turkey, from what I am told is wild turkey is all dark meat.....

My wife and I have a tradition we started about 5 years ago for Thanksgiving, I am sure many friends and releative think we are odd but I know my SMF family will understand. Since it is about the only long weekend we have available, Tatonka3A2 and I are out in the garage the entire weekend drinking beer and making summer sausage, meat sticks, brats, polish sausage, ring sausage, breakfast links, bacon, burger and bulk sausage from the venison we have got from our deer season.


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

What a wonderful tradition!

Please do keep us informed of your work!

WOW! NEAT!

Thank you for sharing that with us!

Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

wild turkey has white & dark meat but is wayyy leaner. brine longer & go slower. once ya go wild ... well... ya know.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

your killing me here marty....but this time.....make sure to add cure.........LOLOLOL

crap..........minnie-soda game running over........COME ON COLTS


d88de


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2007)

You can always insert some bacon slices that has a lot of fat between the skin and the breast meat. Or drape bacon slices on the outside of the breast-might have t skewer the bacon to the bird with tooth picks to keep the bacon in place.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

marty has a cure... he didn't mention this last night....


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude -

I smoke all poultry at 350 to 375 degrees. A 10 pounder only takes about 3 hours swachbuckled.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

LMAO.......you kill me debi.........swachbuckled.............LOLOL

didn't know they made turkey's that small.............

yeah........before i found this site, i was doing my turkeys in the 'IDEAL' range of my ecb.......LONG before i add a good thermo in the lid.......and i believe thats why it took so long........but got a nice smokering that way.....and everyone loved it.........

d88de


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

How do I check smoked and oven?   LOL!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

I gotta remember that darned word! For some reason it always excapes me!


----------



## rockyb (Nov 7, 2007)

We signed up for the dinner at the club house.  I just have to decide what to take to share.  Turkeys are provided, along with gravey and mashed potatoes.  I might do up some candied yams with marshmellows.  Not sure yet.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 7, 2007)

Unfortunatly we're not having much of a Thanksgiving this year as the immediate family will be slit up, so it's just going to be my older son and me.  My wife and younger son will be out of town.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 7, 2007)

That sounds great!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 7, 2007)

I cant decide, either fry or smoke.  Have fried them before and love it but never smoked a whole one before.  I am going to get several while they are on sale and put them in the freezer to do things later in the year.


----------



## nolabel7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, it's been a little while since I've been around, school does that to us sometimes.  However, I am making a smoked ham (small since Im the only one eating it) and I may try to smoke a tofurkey (because the wife eats no meat).

I would love to smoke some turkey legs, since that is my favorite part, but I can't find them here in Muncie.


----------



## ruggersal (Nov 7, 2007)

Wild turkey does tend to be a lil leaner but has dark and white meat.  Cant really taste too much of a difference.  I will be goin turkey hunting on friday and saturday up here in PA and hoping I get one to make my first turkey a wild one in my ECB.  Unless you get a monster gobbler most wild turkeys would be ideal for smoking.  The last turkey I shot was only about 10 lbs.


----------



## jts70 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll be smoking 2 turkeys , we have always deep fried one. Everyboby ones them smoked nowso 1 cajun and "normal" . I may use Cheech's J. Jerk instead of Cajun . Damn good rub Cheech!!


----------



## down yonder bbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Not saying that turkey and ham are over rated but after years of it we needed a change so this year its: Turduken, alligator and squrrill gumbo. We had this in Baton Rouge one year and man talk about killer on the pit, do it once and you'll never go back.....


----------



## pescadero (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree. I have been lucky enough to get the occasional bird, here in Oregon.  I hope you have success on your upcoming hunt.  The biggest difference I see is the size and shape of the breast. Domestic birds have been bred for their big wide breast meat. Wilds always seem narrower and more tapered. To cut the wind and fly easier, I guess. Good news is that they are both mighty tasty.

Skip


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 17, 2007)

That looks interesting. Maybe my next yardbirds I will have to try the spatchcok????????????????


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

I missed this thread somehow... hmmm.

I'll be frying a bird this year... actually two. I'll do one here on T-Day and another when I get out to Michigan to visit my siblings.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

hey hawg........you coming on I-80?
hehe.....do a hook by, and stop by here..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






d88de


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

i would spatchcock this bird i have......but......my lil ecb is too small for a spatchcocked turkey.......but when i get my stickburner.......i plan on trying this method on them field birds


d88de


----------

